# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Acorn encrusted Brook Trout

## mountainmark

Acorn encrusted Brook Trout

pretty simple really, but very good way to enjoy trout in a wild way.

Dredge fresh brook trout in well leached acorn flour and fry in venison lard or oil of your choosing. Serve over wild green of choice. I used sedums here. Use fresh trout but not too fresh. If they haven't stiffened up they will curl in the pan. 

Drizzle with a bit of wild honey and you won't be disapointed.

Enjoy! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Wow!......

----------


## wildlearner

That looks delicious! Im hungry now.  :Chef:

----------


## randyt

looks good, brook trout is probably my favourite fish.

----------


## canid

I must try that. Well done.

----------

